# Westagte Stout Extravaganza 2011



## fcmcg (4/4/11)

Dear brewers...
Start your fermenters !

The Annual Westgate Brewers Stout comp is Sunday July 3rd...

It will be at "The Local" Bay street Port Melbourne as our old venue is in recievership

Start time is 12 Midday

Top prizes this year...

Elerslie Hops have kindly donated some wonderful prizes....Brewers Hop Pack Valued at $195 for each catergory winner as well as Grain & Grape Vouchers and medals....
We will also be running some raffle's on the day....​
Entry Drop off at Brewers Den , Grain & Grape , Greensborough Home Brewing or midday at the venue

View attachment stoutentryform2011.pdf
View attachment stoutinfoform2011.pdf


Good luck to all
Cheers
Ferg
Secretary
Westgate


----------



## fcmcg (26/5/11)

Ladies and Gentleman,
This is a call for judges for Westgates Stout Extravaganza....
Can anyone who is interested in judging please send an email to [email protected], citing your interest and experience , if any...
Michael Bowron , our competition co-ordinator , has sent out an email to any registered BJCP judges with Vicbrew , so if you have already contacted us , thanks...and if you haven't and your interested , please do so ASAP ! If yout not BJCP but you'd like to judge , please , please email us !
Cheers
Ferg
Secretary
Westgate Brewers


----------



## Wolfy (27/5/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> Entry Drop off at Brewers Den , Grain & Grape , Greensborough Home Brewing or midday at the venue


A LHBS - that actually supports home-brew and accepts comp entries - somewhere south of the Monash Freeway would be nice, then it wouldn't take an hour+ drive to hand in comp entries.


----------



## seemax (27/5/11)

I have a feeling your wish will come true soon enough.... think Springvale.


----------



## haysie (27/5/11)

seemax said:


> I have a feeling your wish will come true soon enough.... think Springvale.



Brewers Den is closer aint it.


----------



## Wolfy (27/5/11)

seemax said:


> I have a feeling your wish will come true soon enough.... think Springvale.


Cool.


haysie said:


> Brewers Den is closer aint it.


Nope, 10mins extra according to Goggles 'direction' thing, but since SWMBO works on Springvale Rd that would make a Springvale option even better.


----------



## fcmcg (27/5/11)

We did try brewcraft or whatever They call themselves in Eskay road , two years ago and they had no entries and in fact when we tried to get some posters up , they disappeared ? Hopefully there is going to be a better option in the future ?


----------



## fcmcg (31/5/11)

Punters ...just a reminder....more info at the top of the thread....
Westgate Brewers Stout comp is not far off....Sunday July 3rd\
Top prizes this year...and non entrants can win beer in the Raffle !
Elerslie Hops have kindly donated some wonderful prizes....Brewers Hop Pack Valued at $195 for each catergory winner as well as Grain & Grape Vouchers and medals for first , second and third...
We will also be running some raffle's on the day....we have raffle prizes donated by Mountain Goat , Red duck and Ellerslie hops as well as a meat tray !!


Good luck to all
Cheers
Ferg
Secretary
Westgate
www.westgatebrewers.org


----------



## fcmcg (22/6/11)

Punters,
Just a heads up that entries close THIS SATURDAY ( despite the typo's on some of the advirtising )...for Stout Extravaganza.
Can anyone who is interested in juding shoot an email off to [email protected]
Good luck
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## Wolfy (22/6/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> Just a heads up that entries close THIS SATURDAY ( despite the typo's on some of the advirtising )...for Stout Extravaganza.


At the risk of having even more posts deleted from your thread, just thought I'd point out that even the .pdf's linked in your first post and the 'current' ones on your website, say the closing date is "_Friday 26th June_" which is neither a Friday or the date this Saturday.
Hopefully it was not your job to design or proof-read your entry forms.


----------



## Siborg (22/6/11)

Holy shit.... that crept up fast! I've got a stout carbing up in the keg at the moment. I assume by 12pm at the usual drop off points? Ie. Greensborough, G&G etc.


----------



## fcmcg (22/6/11)

Wolfy said:


> At the risk of having even more posts deleted from your thread, just thought I'd point out that even the .pdf's linked in your first post and the 'current' ones on your website, say the closing date is "_Friday 26th June_" which is neither a Friday or the date this Saturday.
> Hopefully it was not your job to design or proof-read your entry forms.


Wolfy...
What can i say...3 of us proof read it..i was one and we all made a big mistakes....It's Saturday June 25th....
As per your question in the other thread ..Vicbrew has a list of novice brewers that we will cross refrence...
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## Fourstar (22/6/11)

crap! i better get my entries in!


----------



## fcmcg (22/6/11)

Siborg said:


> Holy shit.... that crept up fast! I've got a stout carbing up in the keg at the moment. I assume by 12pm at the usual drop off points? Ie. Greensborough, G&G etc.


Yes Siborg...that would be good.
I reckon close of business at the G&G would be fine , i'll drop down there about 1pm..
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## Fourstar (22/6/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> I reckon close of business at the G&G would be fine , i'll drop down there about 1pm..




Give me an excuse to go Wyeast shopping! :beerbang:


----------



## Siborg (22/6/11)

Sweet - should be carbed by then.... even if I have to force it.

Also, if you're struggling for novice judges, I can probably make myself available to help out.


----------



## fcmcg (22/6/11)

Fourstar said:


> Give me an excuse to go Wyeast shopping! :beerbang:


Braden...like you need an excuse !


----------



## fcmcg (22/6/11)

Siborg said:


> Sweet - should be carbed by then.... even if I have to force it.
> 
> Also, if you're struggling for novice judges, I can probably make myself available to help out.


Do you want to shoot an email to [email protected] with some details and i'll send it onto our comp organiser ! See if he needs more judges ?
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## fcmcg (23/6/11)

Bump for the morning and sorry about the date stuff ups on the calendars...
Punters,
Just a heads up that entries close THIS SATURDAY ( despite the typo's on some of the advirtising )...for Stout Extravaganza.
Can anyone who is interested in juding shoot an email off to [email protected]
Good luck
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## brendo (23/6/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> Do you want to shoot an email to [email protected] with some details and i'll send it onto our comp organiser ! See if he needs more judges ?
> Cheers
> Ferg



As of yesterday arvo it looks like you are short about 4 judges - so if anyone is thinking of judging it would be beat to make yourself known to Westgate.


----------



## Wonderwoman (23/6/11)

Ok, so I've left this a bit to the last minute... but I live in frankston and it's a bloody long way to any of the listed drop off points... any chance of dropping off my entry somewhere closer??? 

If that fails and I have to drop it off at port melbourne on the day (as this would be the shortest drive) - I might as well offer to judge to make the trip worth while  I'll shoot off an email to see if any more judges are required.


----------



## etbandit (23/6/11)

wonderwoman said:


> Ok, so I've left this a bit to the last minute... but I live in frankston and it's a bloody long way to any of the listed drop off points... any chance of dropping off my entry somewhere closer???
> 
> If that fails and I have to drop it off at port melbourne on the day (as this would be the shortest drive) - I might as well offer to judge to make the trip worth while  I'll shoot off an email to see if any more judges are required.




Entry form says that "Closing date for entries is Friday 26th June if delivered to G&G, Greensborough Homebrewing, or Brewers Den".

However, the 26th of June is a SUNDAY. Hopefully the deadline is for Sun 26th June and not Fri 24th June, as im in the same boat as you.


----------



## Wonderwoman (23/6/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> Bump for the morning and sorry about the date stuff ups on the calendars...
> Just a heads up that entries close THIS SATURDAY ( despite the typo's on some of the advirtising )...for Stout Extravaganza.






etbandit said:


> Entry form says that "Closing date for entries is Friday 26th June if delivered to G&G, Greensborough Homebrewing, or Brewers Den".
> 
> However, the 26th of June is a SUNDAY. Hopefully the deadline is for Sun 26th June and not Fri 24th June, as im in the same boat as you.




apparently it's saturday - see above.

I realised that the brewer's den in ferntree gully is also a drop off point and that's "only" 40 min drive each way, so I might be able to drop off there


----------



## fcmcg (23/6/11)

etbandit said:


> Entry form says that "Closing date for entries is Friday 26th June if delivered to G&G, Greensborough Homebrewing, or Brewers Den".
> 
> However, the 26th of June is a SUNDAY. Hopefully the deadline is for Sun 26th June and not Fri 24th June, as im in the same boat as you.


Mate , 
Check over the previous page....
Yes we stuffed up...
Saturday is cut off .....as is usual the Sat before the comp ...or entries accepted by midday on the day
Very sorry for the mistake... Poor proof reading and poor form
Ferg


----------



## fcmcg (29/6/11)

Just a heads up...
Last chance to get your entries in , this Sunday , at the competion...by Midday...
Also....
If this is your beer , can you PM me...



Good luck Brewers....
And Cheers
PS...
We even had an entry from N.S.W...Good onya bloke ! :icon_chickcheers: 
Ferg


----------



## fcmcg (30/6/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> Just a heads up...
> Last chance to get your entries in , this Sunday , at the competion...by Midday...
> Also....
> If this is your beer , can you PM me...
> ...


Just a bump people...
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## brettprevans (2/7/11)

Crap I knew there was a reason last weeks melb brewed meeting was important. I was going to drop off an entry (RIS). Oh well too late now, no chance um getting near any drop off point today. New babies are slightly inconvenient at times

Needless to say I won't be able to judge either (not sure if u blokes had worked out judges yet or not).

Good luck with the comp fellas


----------



## DU99 (3/7/11)

LAST CALL :icon_cheers:


----------



## Siborg (3/7/11)

Ah shit... Better get moving. I was aiming to be there by 12:45 for judging, but I really want to get my stout entered.


----------



## fcmcg (3/7/11)

Massive 70 entries...had to add a 4th judging table...
Thanks for everyone's support ...
More details as they come to hand ! 
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## fcmcg (3/7/11)

So firstly thanks to everyone that entered...
I don't have the official results with me as yet but the winners of the three major categories were 
Geoff Daly westagte dry stout
Mark Hibberd Bayside porter
John Kingston Westgate Russian imperial
Vicbrew sponsored best novice Amber Moore ( Westgate )
Best club of show - Westagte

Thanks to Ellerslie Hops , Grain and Grape , Mountain Goat for the Surefoot Stout and Burbank Homes And Beer and Brewer Magazine for ALL your wonderful support.
To the judges..70 beers..'twas a long day..Thanks
To the venue..The Local in Port Melbourne..thanks..you guys were great
To everyone who entered..without you, we are nothing..
Thanks again
The results will be in the mail !
Cheers
Ferg
Secretary
Westgate


----------



## brendo (3/7/11)

Well done guys - a fun day and great comp, as always!!

Cheers

Brendo


----------



## mxd (4/7/11)

well done to the 1st placer's and gratz to westgate for a successful comp. 

I'll be looking forward to the comments


----------



## geoffd (4/7/11)

Congrats CM2 on your new arrival.

Well done Ferg, & crew, great comp, record turnout, barrel loads of experienced judges.

Wesgate get the club trophy... Yeeee Har 
And another budding girl brewer, well done Amber & watch out boys.
JK no surprise, the man just cant put a mash paddle wrong.

well pleased with my results, was only really hoping the export stout would be in the running, so the dry stout was a nice surprise.

Got to taste Mark's Baltic & I think what was John's IRS, mmmmmmmmm beeeeer. :icon_drool2:


----------



## DU99 (4/7/11)

Not another drinking vessel for your collection ..Geoff


----------



## geoffd (4/7/11)

DU99 said:


> Not another drinking vessel for your collection ..Geoff



Shhh... I try not to be seen drinking out of 20 litre styrofoam boxes


----------



## fcmcg (4/7/11)

DU99 said:


> Not another drinking vessel for your collection ..Geoff


That medal around his neck only hold a drop too lol


----------



## mxd (4/7/11)

Hey Ferg,

Are you going to post (as in pdf on this thread or website) the results ?

thanks
Matt


----------



## fcmcg (4/7/11)

mxd said:


> Hey Ferg,
> 
> Are you going to post (as in pdf on this thread or website) the results ?
> 
> ...


Matt...I'm going to post a excel spreadsheet....
And here it is , ladies and gentlemen...
The Results to Westgate's Stout Extravaganza 2011....are Below !!
Once again , thank-you to everyone that helped by entering , judging , stewarding , sponsoring....
Cheers
Ferg
Secretary 
Westgate Brewers
View attachment ResultsExtravaganza2011.xls


----------



## mxd (4/7/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> Matt...I'm going to post a excel spreadsheet....
> And here it is , ladies and gentlemen...
> The Results to Westgate's Stout Extravaganza 2011....are Below !!
> Once again , thank-you to everyone that helped by entering , judging , stewarding , sponsoring....
> ...




thanks, except for the score


----------



## felten (4/7/11)

Thanks to the organisers and judges, can't wait for the feedback.


----------



## Vitalstatistix (4/7/11)

felten said:


> Thanks to the organisers and judges, can't wait for the feedback.



Likewise. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Da Bear (6/7/11)

Looking forward to the feedback as well. After a few years brewing, this is my first competition entry. Here's hoping the judges think my beer is at least half as good as I do. :icon_cheers:


----------



## mcdaino (7/7/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> Matt...I'm going to post a excel spreadsheet....
> And here it is , ladies and gentlemen...
> The Results to Westgate's Stout Extravaganza 2011....are Below !!
> Once again , thank-you to everyone that helped by entering , judging , stewarding , sponsoring....
> ...



Ferg, can only see the novice results there. 

You got the full results coming? 

Ta matie!


----------



## mxd (7/7/11)

mcdaino said:


> Ferg, can only see the novice results there.
> 
> You got the full results coming?
> 
> Ta matie!




Different tabs, go to the bottom left and press the left arrow and they will appear.


----------



## mcdaino (7/7/11)

mxd said:


> Different tabs, go to the bottom left and press the left arrow and they will appear.



legendary, thanks.


----------



## mxd (26/7/11)

has any one got there score sheets back ?

Mine didn't arrive last year so hopefully there one there way ?


----------



## Maple (26/7/11)

mxd said:


> has any one got there score sheets back ?
> 
> Mine didn't arrive last year so hopefully there one there way ?


I think the Melb Brewers sheets were all collected and will be handed out at the meeting this month (tomorrow). 4* correct me if I am wrong here....


----------



## mxd (26/7/11)

Maple said:


> I think the Melb Brewers sheets were all collected and will be handed out at the meeting this month (tomorrow). 4* correct me if I am wrong here....




thanks, I won't be there so I'll grab it next month.


----------



## brendo (26/7/11)

Maple said:


> I think the Melb Brewers sheets were all collected and will be handed out at the meeting this month (tomorrow). 4* correct me if I am wrong here....



That's correct - a few of us judged so collected on behalf of the club to save the Westgaters some work - will be available for collection tomorrow night.


----------

